# Hey there!



## ToxicAshes (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I'm new here as you can see..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Just wanted to say "hello" and tell you a little about myself. I'm 27..live in San Diego, moving to London, England..end of Nov. I'm kind of looking forward to it..but then again I'm not. Its so gloomy there..I'll miss the sun/weather  here. Anyhow, I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEE MAC..MAC, MAC..MAC!  I was wondering if anyone knows if there's any cco in the UK? Or any other place to get MAC aside from the MAC store. If so..let me know, thank you so much! 

Hope to get to know some of you. Take care. <3


----------



## ToxicAshes (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops..I'm Ashley, btw.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey ashley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes here in the UK we have CCO type of places

xxx


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiiiii Ashley, I'm Binks! Nice to meet you, I'm new as well


----------



## SuSana (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 5, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Ashley and welcome


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello


----------



## ToxicAshes (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol..fancy meeting you here, MakeupNdesign. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the welcome all.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhhhh, I'm so envious of you - I would LOVE to live in London.  One of my favourite places.  But yes, much less sunshine than you are getting now.  But what an amazing city.

Welcome!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 10, 2008)

_____


----------

